# Skiing a peak next weekend.....



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

I haven't been to summit county this year, so I don't know conditions.

Northstar starts from top of Hossier Pass, so it's sleazy/easy.

The regular St Mary's route on James has zero appeal to me. You have to walk 1 mile on moonscape above the glacier and it seems impossible to go there without wind. I have wanted to ski the north facing col on the east face though.

We tried for Crystal a couple years ago and got turned around at tree line for wind and obnxious unconsolidated snow.

--Chris


----------

